# back drop buildings



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

not sure if anyone has any intrest in these, or not.
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/t/190349.aspx


I have printed out a few of them, on cardstock. they look ok. the guy also makes signs
Ron


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

some really cool stuff in that thread!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm grabbing it up, maybe I can use some of them for my modules for the club modular layout.


----------



## ontario mainline (Dec 6, 2008)

here's the signs.
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/t/162879.aspx

Ron


----------

